# Nintendo DS Debug Dev Unit Cart



## Another World (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking for the ultimate debug unit to add to your Flash Kit collection? A NDS Nitro EVA (NTR-005) debug cart has come up for auction on eBay. The seller claims he was traded a box of "smashed" carts and that the person who destroyed them didn't do such a great job with this 1 cart. The cart has been tested and is confirmed working. We would love to see this cart go to someone who can actually do some good with it. Good luck bidders!






 eBay Auction Link


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Very interesting. Wonder if it's 100% real.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 21, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Very interesting. Wonder if it's 100% real.


It is.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CjIqaO_QeY[/youtube]

I don't have any money to be able to bid on this but I hope the person that does end up getting it, dumps it online.


----------



## Another World (Jun 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I don't have any money to be able to bid on this but I hope the person that does end up getting it, dumps it online.



right from the auction page, lol. =)

"The cart's ROM has also never been dumped online, so I would suggest anyone purchasing this to have a ROM dumper so we can see what secrets the code on the chip might hide!"

-another world


----------



## Sanoblue (Jun 21, 2011)

agreed anotherworld


----------



## purechaos996 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wonder what this could lead too if put in the right hands.


----------



## ninditsu (Jun 21, 2011)

followed the link thinking it was a 3DS one. that's what i get for not reading the article completely. i'm sad now. I don't think a DS one would help much considering can only be used on the old DS software, which is already hacked...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

ninditsu said:
			
		

> followed the link thinking it was a 3DS one. that's what i get for not reading the article completely. i'm sad now. I don't think a DS one would help much considering can only be used on the old DS software, which is already hacked...



The old DS isn't really hacked. There is simply a way to bypass the slot 1 protections.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just to clarify, this is basically like a 'master key' to the original DS, right? Bypass any and all anti-piracy measures and the like? Never seen anything like this before. So it only works with the very first DS model. The old fat brick. No help for the Lite? Not that it matters, my DS Lite died on me months ago (shortly before being sold to those dumbasses at CEX) so unless this in some way enables an old style Cyclo DS EVO to work on a 3DS and make it totally safe and untraceable and unblockable then I see little of advantage to me. But here's hoping it leads to something nice for the rest of you


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Up for grabs is a Debug Mode / Dev cartridge for the Original Nintendo DS and DS Lite Models of handhelds.
> 
> I have never seen anything quite like this before on the market. We received a few of these, totally smashed and broken up, however we were able to recover this cart and get it to load up. It was tested on each model of DSi including the 3DS, but would error out. This is because the cart is specific to testing on the original DS software on the older handhelds. This is an official Nintendo cart that was apparently supposed to be decommissioned before being tossed out, but whoever attempted to break this one didn't do a thorough enough job.



It's a debug kit for DS mode period. It works on original DS' and DSlites. Not so much DSi's and 3DS's, probably due to booting straight into DSi and 3DS mode, respectively.


----------



## titen96 (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope it could be dumped and released online, even though its for the classic ds


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 21, 2011)

AGING is right.
EDIT: And what is up with the MK64 music in the test?


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 21, 2011)

I saw a few of these online before. I never knew these were real. I could of had one for 20 bucks plus free shipping last year


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Watched the video, that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Astoria (Jun 21, 2011)

EVA-05

XDDD

Eva (unit)
005 (model)

Is this a sort of conspiration?

Note: this post is understandeable only by Evangeliom fans
Note2: does the word understandeable exists? XD


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

the DS is officially dead xD

THAT GUY NEEDS TO RELEASE THE DUMP TO THIS ROM.


(after he sells it XD)

most likely the person who will buy it will be a sweaty nerd who will horde it in their mothers basement forever with the collection of unreleased games on a shelf., locked away from the scene...like the Nintendo 64DD SDK...imagine if the right person could have bought that..............emulators....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

The N64 Disc Drive games that are out there are playable on several N64 emulators.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> The N64 Disc Drive games that are out there are playable on several N64 emulators.




I mean an actual Nintendo 64DD emulator...but...good to know!


----------



## dragon574444 (Jun 21, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be a little pointless, as not too many games were ever designed for the N64DD. It was meant to be huge, but instead flopped really early. I guess Master Quest was originally going to be content for the N64DD, but due to it never getting off the ground, English speaking gamers instead had to wait for the special GCN disc that had OoT and Master Quest on it.

ANYWAYS, let's get back on topic. :3


----------



## Sajon (Jun 21, 2011)

what can u do with this?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sajon said:
			
		

> what can u do with this?




watch the youtube video.....

Looks like some type of Donkey Kong 64 DS game was suppose to have been made...looks like it wasn't even announced before it was cancelled


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Just an added note, I'm the creator of the YouTube video and the one who is in possession of the cart now. If anyone has a question about it or is interested in the other items, let me know.

It is quite the interesting cart. I knew as soon as I saw these in a box of over 3000 broken games to repair, that this was something.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Just an added note, I'm the creator of the YouTube video and the one who is in possession of the cart now. If anyone has a question about it or is interested in the other items, let me know.
> 
> It is quite the interesting cart. I knew as soon as I saw these in a box of over 3000 broken games to repair, that this was something.




Do you have the tools to dump this rare piece of hardware?....

how can you be sure the right person will get a hold of this?...

maybe you could release the dump to the internet after you sell it..

who knows if the buyer will dump..this is a one time shot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






something like this..is kinda like Bio Force Ape for the NES (google it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) [rarest unreleased NES game of all time that was thankfully dumped to the internet after it was sold....]

probably a once in a lifetime find.......


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I unfortunately don't have the tools to dump this, so all I can do is hope the person who buys it does.

If not, I will try a few tricks to read the other carts I have in hopes of getting more out of it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they have some dumper homebrew for Nintendo DS flashcarts. (acekard, R4, CycloDS)..or...you don't own one


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Nintendo is the one thing I never hacked just out of personal respect for the company. So no, I don't have a flash cart.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh...I see....

we can only hope then.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it would be best if a member here could buy it


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww come on this is the rarest shiz i have ever laid my eyes on (no joke)

Edit: we have like 23 hrs... How far do you live? which state? You need a flashcart man. a friend? any1 you know have 1? what if we ship 1 to u?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

ishdeepsingh said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too...I've only SEEN pictures of rare unreleased stuff...

this is actually real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We don't know if the smuck will actually KNOW if it's rare....or know about dumping and all that....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

If the guy doesn't have a flash cart, so be it. It won't be the end of the world if this isn't dumped. It would be a bit of a shame, but no more than that.


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> If the guy doesn't have a flash cart, so be it. It won't be the end of the world if this isn't dumped. It would be a bit of a shame, but no more than that.


still we help get it dumped...


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

I did do another video from a cart I also managed to repair.

It only does the "Flicker" test from the cart currently for sale. I believe this other cart has all the same tests/etc on it, but I can't get it out of that one test..

Here's the video:

[youtube]http://youtu.be/knTCCd4l5f4[/youtube]


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> If the guy doesn't have a flash cart, so be it. It won't be the end of the world if this isn't dumped. It would be a bit of a shame, but no more than that.




A shame indeed.

but...it's only for the phat DS models...DSi or DSL or 3DS couldn't use this...its more of a novelty of the fact that this was dumped...and the fact that its rare existence can carry on....

now if it was an unreleased Nintendo DS game?...that anyone could use?...that would be OMG....detrimental. 

this.....just a small let down..


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

ishdeepsingh said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live in Ohio, but I doubt anyone will be able to get one to me in time.. lol.

I'm sure whoever ends up winning this will do the "Right" thing.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is everybody ignoring the fact that it works on the DSlite? I mean, the guy is testing it on a DSlite in the video. :/


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correction it works on the DSL and phat. watch the vid
Edit: nathan beat me to it XD :l


----------



## Astoria (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donkey Kong 64 DS!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> ishdeepsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michigan here..but...I lack the funds..otherwise..I would track your ass down to buy this myself and dump it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hording this would be a crime against the scene...

but good god man!...did you work there or have connections at Nintendo of America?!


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah, no I don't work for NOA. We are a repair company that mainly deals in disc repair, but we also do some DS repair. We took in a large load of games to repair and sell and there were some of these inside ( most of them trashed ).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

*goin' of the rails on a quotin' train!* XD

ah...so SOMEONE who sent you those games had a connection or worked at Nintendo of America...small effin' world o.O


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 21, 2011)

Moneymaking idea: Buy this (win auction) and then sell it again! lol jk i wont do that...



Spoiler






			
				NintendyFan said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Does that mean you Have More? Can't you keep 1 and wait for the right tools to dump it? R4s r only $5... Or is this the only complete working one?


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> *goin' of the rails on a quotin' train!* XD
> 
> ah...so SOMEONE who sent you those games had a connection or worked at Nintendo of America...small effin' world o.O



It's a pretty good possibility.

I've actually reached out to NOA to ask about this cartridge, but never got a response.. go figure.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




they will netither confirm nor deny xD

or they would want to you send it to them for "analyzing" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(hence.."finish" what they didn't finish) ;P


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

[/quote][/spoiler]
Does that mean you Have More? Can't you keep 1 and wait for the right tools to dump it? R4s r only $5... Or is this the only complete working one?
[/quote]

This has been the only one that's started up like this. ( besides the "flicker") one.

Also it's older than the DS's first release worldwide. So, it's a pretty interesting cart.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

this is when they were building and testing the first Nintendo DS before the public knew about it......awesome and rare stuff


----------



## Covarr (Jun 21, 2011)

Mario Kart 64 music. I'd like to see this dumped just for that song in 2sf format.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 21, 2011)

This is really neat. It would be awesome to see this dumped.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

if someone has an ebay account..they should personally contact the highest bidder right now and request the duty of dumping it once they receive it.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 21, 2011)

At the moment I am the highest bidder.....I don't lack the hardware to dump it, but someone can buy it off me who can (if I win)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> At the moment I am the highest bidder.....I don't lack the hardware to dump it, but someone can buy it off me who can (if I win)




yes...you were the 21st bid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if a temper can get it...that would be totally epic...since most tempers have flashcarts...therefore..can dump it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wait..you DON'T lack the hardware to dump it. (which means you can dump it)

but someone can buy it off of you who CAN dump it?...doesn't make sense?


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> At the moment I am the highest bidder.....I don't lack the hardware to dump it, but someone can buy it off me who can (if I win)



Ouch, that's pretty rough.. lol.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

Damn, over $100. When I looked at it yesterday, it was only around $35.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 21, 2011)

lol sorry I meant do lack the hardware to dump it

EDIT-I just want to make sure a Temper gets it so it can be dump


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> lol sorry I meant do lack the hardware to dump it
> 
> EDIT-I just want to make sure a Temper gets it so it can be dump




wow...mega-thoughtful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well I hope you win it! >= D


----------



## titen96 (Jun 21, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> lol sorry I meant do lack the hardware to dump it
> 
> EDIT-I just want to make sure a Temper gets it so it can be dump


How much would you sell it for?


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Damn, over $100. When I looked at it yesterday, it was only around $35.



I did have someone in Germany offer me $400.00 to take it down early and sell it to him.. I kind of figured it might be worth more than that.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

titen96 said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Depends how much he buys it for....he is not going to sell it at a loss


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 21, 2011)

titen96 said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a temper who can dump it wants it, I'll let them buy it from the ebay. I would like to see it dumped is all


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> titen96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too ....


----------



## titen96 (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope that somebody with the mone and a flashcart could dump it then


----------



## Snailface (Jun 21, 2011)

Just a little idea . . . how about a GBAtemp pool to raise the money for this?


----------



## ChrisRX (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope a temper doesn't get it as the average board member here probably doesn't have the hardware or experience to do more than just pull the out of the DS and run the dumper homebrew.  This could very easily damage the electronics on the cart.

This really needs to go into the hands of someone who actually has access to an electronics lab at home/work and can actually investigate the internals of the cart.  I would guess this cart would have more hardware available to it to allow for debugging and storage of games such as extra RAM, an EEPROM and maybe an FPGA as a controller.  All these things wouldn't be dumped by your average homebrew software and could also be damaged by inserting/removing the cart from a DS while switched on.

It could also be that it includes an FPGA or another microcontroller that can communicate with the DS to put it into debug mode.  This would really need someone with a good knowledge (at least degree level) of electronics to analyse.


----------



## pilot434 (Jun 21, 2011)

It's really not all that interesting. It's looks like a diagnostic cart that the service department would use to fix warranty units. It's cool and all but not that cool. It's certainly not $100+ cool.


----------



## funem (Jun 21, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Just a little idea . . . how about a GBAtemp pool to raise the money for this?



+1

I would donate $20 (actually I was going to suggest the same thing)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

funem said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




with 22 hours left and we are talking about this??......wow..


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

pilot434 said:
			
		

> It's really not all that interesting. It's looks like a diagnostic cart that the service department would use to fix warranty units. It's cool and all but not that cool. It's certainly not $100+ cool.




Whatever it is, there are very few of them in working condition still around and it's an official Nintendo cart. I think a collector knows it's value.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 21, 2011)

Well if I win I will take donations to pay for it, but I really wanna be sure that this gets in the right hands (which is the only reason I care)


----------



## funem (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And why not, 10 people with $20 each would have a max bid of $200. 22 hours is a long time for the remainder of the auction. I doubt there is really anything of worth on the cart but its worth a punt.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

funem said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had some people tell me there could be all kinds of un-used sprites, etc for other games because it's happened with a similar cart on the SNES.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at the DK64 sprites on the FLICKER test..

wonder if they planned on making a DK 64 DS game?

all those Flicker sprites are on that cart somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a strange feeling that homebrew developers could really really use this....idk maybe it's just me over thinking.

Hell, I would love to just fiddle with this for a bit....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet this cart could fix bricked DS's that were stuck dead by the malicious "taihen" / Dragon Quest IV fake DS virus DS.Bricker made by DarkFad0r ...or some name like that..

oh...and the DSi is refusing to run the FLICKER cart is because its firmware has been updated to block "unofficial" Nintendo DS carts  *cougH*flashcarts.


since that cart is not supported...the DSi looks at it as a rouge cart..and blocks it.


----------



## someonewhodied (Jun 21, 2011)

anyone realize that if this gets dumped, you can run it on flashcart on a dsi or 3ds?


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 21, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo sniped the auction at the last second. Who knows what's on it? I mean, it's pretty obvious that there are tests and shit, but some intredasting shit like the Donkey Kong stuff could be on there. I'd like to see what they had planned originally.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I would figure that too. I know fake DS games do the same. The only problem is that this is an official cart. The chip has the same "make-up of pre 2005 DS chips where "NINTENDO" is above the golden contacts and the 4 golden blocks are on the back. I've seen many fake carts, and they aren't close to looking like original carts like this.

I think it doesn't start up because of the DSi's and 3DS's system internals not being quite the same as the older models.. or the software calls out to the specific software of the older models.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo sniped the auction at the last second. Who knows what's on it? I mean, it's pretty obvious that there are tests and shit, but some intredasting shit like the Donkey Kong stuff could be on there. I'd like to see what they had planned originally.



damn...if only the auction was closed to GBATEMP members...no Nintendo person could steal it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the fucker who JinTrigger is going against knows what this is worth...he has made bids in

Entertainment Memorabilia > Video Game Memorabilia

like old video games.....
strikes me as a person who would not dump it and just keep it in their "nostalgic" collection


----------



## someonewhodied (Jun 21, 2011)

someone set up a computer on a timer for a last second digital "click" on submit bid.
There are programs that can do that.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

that son of a bitch is going to snipe us...they are bidding on a shitload of video game stuff less than an hour ago...so they are online.....they know that the bid has been increased and they have failed to respond......

that bastard has made the most bids on this product...so that shows they want it bad..


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 21, 2011)

This is very interesting to see in physical form.

It's literally a pandora's box, not many know what the Cart has in it, or it's capabilities, but we all want to open it up.

I wish I was that lucky guy that got it.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> This is very interesting to see in physical form.
> 
> It's literally a pandora's box, not many know what the Cart has in it, or it's capabilities, but we all want to open it up.
> 
> I wish I was that lucky guy that got it.








 I just wish I was able to dump it and decode.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you dumped it...the scene probably would have 95% less involvement about who got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




due to the fact that its a DEBUG cart...and its UNRELEASED ROM..tempers are flippin shit


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

Well it's possible the guy who gets it might dump it, even if they're not a temper.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

seller put this on the ebay product description - 

NTR-005



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> _The cart's ROM has also never been dumped online, so I would suggest anyone purchasing this to have a ROM dumper so we can see what secrets the code on the chip might hide!_



so I guess that will increase awareness........

the seller should tell who ever buys it to contact GBATEMP if they have the proper ROM dumping tools...


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going to snipe it, and once I get it, I'm going to destroy it. This should have never seen the light of day.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> I'm going to snipe it, and once I get it, I'm going to destroy it. This should have never seen the light of day.



Oh, you troll. :3


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> I'm going to snipe it, and once I get it, I'm going to destroy it. This should have never seen the light of day.


*throws coffee*





^ You


----------



## Generation 16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Seriously hope that someone gets this that has the tools to dump it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> I'm going to snipe it, and once I get it, I'm going to destroy it. This should have never seen the light of day.




OFF TOPIC FOR A BIT : sounds like the person who had a fake copy of Bio Force Ape and was trolling Digital Press...one of the most prestigious websites that deal with unreleased and rare nostalgia...







EAT COMMUNISM!! XD (google it please) 

then the scene was arguing about who's gunna dump it and how it shouldn't be dumped as it would lose value

so he sent THIS..







he said he "destroyed it" because the game was tearing the scene apart.....

people on the website had nerd-o-tacks

good thing it was all a hoax...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the real copy of bio force ape was purchased years later from "lostlevels" from a japanese yahoo auction and WAS DUMPED.

enough about NES though...back to DS


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually Googled it up and was surprised to find that a real copy actually surfaced of that. The story of it all is pretty fantastic.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




indeed...it shows you how much bulls%#t that desperate fanboys will believe with photoshopped tv screenshots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









^^^

(people were talking that the game could be worth $2,000...even though with the extreme irony..(with the screenshot saying "2k monies")...they still thought the screenshot was real*
_
One of the Greatest Internet Hoaxes of All Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

on topic please though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'

we don't want to get a mods attention. NEGATiVE attention.

*RARE DS DEBUG CART UNIT.*


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

There was a cart of it found last year that sold for $2.7k (on the same forum that believed the initial hoax) that was (apparently) totally legitimate. Regardless, the ROM is online and can be found for all to enjoy.

On topic: Have to wonder what will be possible with this cart. I mean, there could be absolutely nothing useful, or it could be a gold mine.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> There was a cart of it found last year that sold for $2.7k (on the same forum that believed the initial hoax) that was (apparently) totally legitimate. Regardless, the ROM is online and can be found for all to enjoy.
> 
> On topic: Have to wonder what will be possible with this cart. I mean, there could be absolutely nothing useful, or it could be a gold mine.




who knows..maybe dumping the ROM is useless...maybe some of the tests require the actual hardware??....


either way...I'm going to bed...

I'll eat my own NES cord if I wake up and the bid hasn't been challenged......

so when I wake up...about 12 hours will be left....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are actually full gameplay videos on youtube. Being an NES game, it is predictably short.

Edit: Oh, you mean the DS cart. :3 Yeah, who knows. We'll see when the right person gets their hands on it.


----------



## Tanks (Jun 21, 2011)

Wouldn't it just be cheaper for us to buy this guy the dumping tool and overnight ship it to him... Just kinda' throwing my two cents in here...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 21, 2011)

Tanks said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it just be cheaper for us to buy this guy the dumping tool and overnight ship it to him... Just kinda' throwing my two cents in here...


----------



## loco365 (Jun 21, 2011)

I saw that and I said "I... Want... THAT." Just so I could dump it and release it.

I don't have $120 at my disposal though.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 21, 2011)

D= I lost the bid and I can't go no higher


----------



## eggsample (Jun 21, 2011)

interesting
other NTR-??? explanation at http://maru-chang.com/hard/ntr/english.htm


----------



## Fel (Jun 21, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> D= I lost the bid and I can't go no higher


Riight. And the person who's the highest bidder now is the guy who has bid on other Video Game Memorabilia and has the highest number of bids for this auction.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 21, 2011)

What use is this? We can already bypass to play DS games and what more do we want?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> What use is this? We can already bypass to play DS games and what more do we want?



a header that cant be blocked and is for CUSTOM software


----------



## heartgold (Jun 21, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DSi might benefit, custom software for DSlite, like changing the OS/layout of the menu?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no Dsi


----------



## heartgold (Jun 21, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess no use for DSi =/


----------



## stinebd (Jun 21, 2011)

Haven't got time to read the thread right now, but in case nobody has posted it, here's the katakana...

エージングカード - eejingukaado
AGING CARD


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

lol i want that Yellow card hes got

could repair it quiet easily

001/065 

either early game or newer dev unit (possible DSi)

my guess is a ealry game test

same NTR code on it tho


----------



## raulpica (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll throw this here. I'm pretty sure that this is a Burn-In Test card. It was used in pre-release to see how a DS would fare in strong-use conditions.

This was also used to see how the DS aged (hence the name "Aging card") and the eventual problems that could've arisen from that.

So this isn't the DS's Holy Grail, sorry.



			
				ChrisRX said:
			
		

> I hope a temper doesn't get it as the average board member here probably doesn't have the hardware or experience to do more than just pull the out of the DS and run the dumper homebrew.  This could very easily damage the electronics on the cart.
> 
> This really needs to go into the hands of someone who actually has access to an electronics lab at home/work and can actually investigate the internals of the cart.  I would guess this cart would have more hardware available to it to allow for debugging and storage of games such as extra RAM, an EEPROM and maybe an FPGA as a controller.  All these things wouldn't be dumped by your average homebrew software and could also be damaged by inserting/removing the cart from a DS while switched on.
> 
> It could also be that it includes an FPGA or another microcontroller that can communicate with the DS to put it into debug mode.  This would really need someone with a good knowledge (at least degree level) of electronics to analyse.


BTW, it's just a plain cart with some flash memory on it, which stores the aging program:
http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc449/...nt=000_0007.jpg
http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc449/...nt=000_0008.jpg

And here I go, I just killed whatever anticipation could've been for this cart


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 21, 2011)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> I hope a temper doesn't get it as the average board member here probably doesn't have the hardware or experience to do more than just pull the out of the DS and run the dumper homebrew.  This could very easily damage the electronics on the cart.


Funny because I can dump my ROMs with DSL and 3-in-1.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> ChrisRX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i thought WoodDumper can run on any flashcard now lol


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 21, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get my EZIV to work in DS mode.

So I use NDS Backup Tool.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I'll throw this here. I'm pretty sure that this is a Burn-In Test card. It was used in pre-release to see how a DS would fare in strong-use conditions.
> 
> This was also used to see how the DS aged (hence the name "Aging card") and the eventual problems that could've arisen from that.
> 
> ...



All normal DS carts look like that, sometimes with a few different variations. I don't understand why this would be a put down?


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Jun 21, 2011)

The funny thing is that they wouldn't be that hard to fix, the guy smashed the pins which you could use from other parts of things to get a fully running cart... Hopefully there is a dump cause i have an original ds and dslite.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> All normal DS carts look like that, sometimes with a few different variations. I don't understand why this would be a put down?


Because this is a Debug Dev unit cart, so people expected something awesome from that?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

well shit....time to put some BBQ sauce on my NES controller....shit...

30 bids at $162.......fuck


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 21, 2011)

lol, that's useless trash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If it is a 3DS Debug Dev Unit Cart, then we can talk.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 21, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> lol, that's useless trash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I got to play with a dev 3DS at an event.

They have alternate firmware.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





that japanese kid who had pictures of the 3DS and compared all the sizes to all the other DS consoles (you know what i'm talking about)


had the 3DS SDK cart in the video....wonder if that will show up in about 6 years???

(since an average product is milked for about 5 years before it goes stale)

the Nintendo DS lasted 3 years longer than normal 5 (being introduced in 2004. due to constant upgrades...DSL, DSi)


11 hours until another one of a kind find will never see the light of day with the DS scene..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We can't let this one get away like the Nintendo 64DD SDK console unit did.


----------



## paced98 (Jun 21, 2011)

will this work on dsi???


----------



## SifJar (Jun 21, 2011)

There's also a video capture tool up for grabs : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nintendo-Nitro-Video...8#ht_500wt_1156

(only really for UK people probably, postage to USA is ridiculous, I assume elsewhere would be too)


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> There's also a video capture tool up for grabs : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nintendo-Nitro-Video...8#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> (only really for UK people probably, postage to USA is ridiculous, I assume elsewhere would be too)



That is really cool, but he is asking entirely too much in postage.. $4,000 GBP?...


----------



## boktor666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Someone is bidding over 200 dollars... If you are a DS fanatic, this is a must have, otherwise, this is just a card with that one aging program thing... (mentioned by the Ace already).

So would one of you really be willing to lay down that kind of money for this, even if you don't know what to do with it, except for the coolness of it.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"$4,000 GBP"


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SifJar (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Whoops, wrong symbol. Either way, 4000GBP is around 6500USD.. I highly doubt it costs that much to ship to the US for that tiny item. Unless it weighs a ton, I'm not interested.
> 
> Btw, I'm the guy in the video. It's not exactly the same cart, it only runs the "Flicker" test function of the full on Debug cart.



I know, that's what I meant. When I said "another cart", I meant a different cart, not another of the same ones. What'd be the point in posting another video simply because you got another one of the same carts working? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, owning a flash card =/= doing Nintendo out of sales. I have a Max Media Dock and I have run about 3 commercial ROMs on it in my time (all dumped myself from my own cards) but don't bother generally because it's too much hassle. A card like the Max Media Dock or the Games 'n' Music can dump ROMs without even being able to run them. And even having a card that _can_ play ROMs isn't doing Ninty out of sales, you don't have to run them. But hey, it's your call not to have a flash card. I'm not gonna try and change your mind


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

[/quote]

Read a couple pages back, I don't have a flash cart to dump anything. I don't cheat Nintendo out of new game sales. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So whoever buys it, needs to dump it for us.

You can see in the video the chips I have. I have many assortments of the same shown in the video, just most can't be repaired so easily as the one I have here.
[/quote]

chips picture for proof its you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol im sure you could find someone to dump um

claiming a video already posted by the guy aint proof
[/quote]

Good enough proof?


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jun 21, 2011)

[/quote]

Hey that distribution card in the middle looks in great conditions from the front view how about the back.I doubt it has any importance what so ever,but I'm curious


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

>



you need to focus on TWL test
thats DSi i believe

data on that could mean unlock DSi mode for flashable carts


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

XAlexBlitz209X said:
			
		

> Hey that distribution card in the middle looks in great conditions from the front view how about the back.I doubt it has any importance what so ever,but I'm curious



It is in good shape, but won't load. I can't figure it out. Something tells me it might need specific hardware maybe..


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> XAlexBlitz209X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any TWL carts working

thats what we want!!

DSi mode

i can almost smell it


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Read a couple pages back, I don't have a flash cart to dump anything. I don't cheat Nintendo out of new game sales.


Right.
But buying a flashcart doesn't cheat Nintendo out of new game sales.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 21, 2011)

haha, I love that one of the carts is being held together by a clip. I'm guessing that one doesn't work at the moment?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

special the TWL MODE TEST

thats basically DSi Mode Test


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of the carts shown do not load at the moment, so no. :/


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if it's for homebrew. But I don't know if homebrew is illegal or not...


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> haha, I love that one of the carts is being held together by a clip. I'm guessing that one doesn't work at the moment?



Good guess.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol thats why im saying if you wanna fix

aim for them ones

they contain the jewels


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does if you use it for the wrong means. If Nintendo wanted you to have a flash cart, they would sell them. no?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 21, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> special the TWL MODE TEST
> 
> thats basically DSi Mode Test
> 
> ...


Nothing forces you to use it for the wrong means.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That actually might explain why they won't do anything in a DSLite.. I'll see what I get out of it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would laugh if the data dumped is unencrypted
would make my day
as it is dev code


----------



## loco365 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Good enough proof?


Ok. Now I'm jealous. I'd want one even if it didn't work.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Ok. Now I'm jealous. I'd want one even if it didn't work.



At least I know I will be able to get rid of the duds as well.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Well, I don't have much money atm, just a prepaid Visa, so I don't think I'd be getting one anytime soon. Edit: That flicker test one looks interesting. But I think that there are more, seeing as I think there are specific testing cards for the DSi and 3DS.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jun 21, 2011)

If whoever tried to destroy these had any brains, they could have just threw them in a microwave.....anything electronic is completely destroyed if left in a microwave long enough.  (like maybe 5-10 seconds. You don't have to leave it in long enough for it to catch fire or spark believe it or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) But I guess they didn't have access to one? Lucky us!


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

On another note, does anyone know someone with the skills to repair damaged carts? I would assume it would be much like repairing a computer chip of sorts ( RAM, MOBO, Etc..).

Let me know and maybe we can get more of these working.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 21, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a few of them it looks like its mostly that the pins are messed up. I dunno for sure, but maybe just desoldering the chips from those cards and soldering them onto working game cards would do the job?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> On another note, does anyone know someone with the skills to repair damaged carts? I would assume it would be much like repairing a computer chip of sorts ( RAM, MOBO, Etc..).
> 
> Let me know and maybe we can get more of these working.



well someone I know works for a company where they make main boards and solder the chips to them. I'm sure they could recreate the chip and move the chips onto a working one


----------



## loco365 (Jun 21, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I was talking that there are more than what we have here, and that there are more debug and testing cards.

And, if you're willing to, I have a 3DS we can _try_ using them on. See if they yield any results.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I tried the one cart on the 3DS. It just errors out before it does anything. My system also took a while to boot back up after that. I was worried I had broken it.. :x


----------



## loco365 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odd. Hm. But, I'm wondering how much you'd offer for the duds.

And you said it took a bit for the 3DS to reboot? I wonder why it did that. And, if we can dump these working cards, what would they do on flashcards? I can dump them, but then many others besides me can as well.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it took longer to boot noticeably then maybe it was leaving something to change firmware
3DS saw it, didnt think was useable to booted what it already had


----------



## loco365 (Jun 21, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> if it took longer to boot noticeably then maybe it was leaving something to change firmware
> 3DS saw it, didnt think was useable to booted what it already had


Maybe, Quite possible. Maybe, also, seeing as the DSi errored out, it might be because the game is attempting to auto-boot and these newer systems (DSi and 3DS) no longer support auto-boot of any game.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When placed in the DSi after start up it does show that there is a game inserted. It shows blank cart where one would normally show a picture from the game and the description is also blank.
After you click to start it up, it errors out and tells you to restart the system.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I did see that, but I was referring to the point when you started the DSi with the cartridge already in the system. I am assuming this because when you had it in the DS Lite, it said to touch the screen, then automatically started the program. Kinda like Datel's ARDS.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Maybe, Quite possible. Maybe, also, seeing as the DSi errored out, it might be because the game is attempting to auto-boot and these newer systems (DSi and 3DS) no longer support auto-boot of any game.



I think it's the same with the DS download station cartridges, they don't work on DSi because they try to auto start...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well clearly some data on the card

either its not all reaching the ram or its slightly corrupted

or maybe its looking for a hardware extension that is not present


----------



## raulpica (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> On another note, does anyone know someone with the skills to repair damaged carts? I would assume it would be much like repairing a computer chip of sorts ( RAM, MOBO, Etc..).
> 
> Let me know and maybe we can get more of these working.


Desoldering the flashrom and dumping it via a programmer should be enough... not sure of that though, never tinkered with DS gamecards.

That should be the fastest way, even if the PCB is partially cut-out, the important thing is that the central flashrom is intact.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 21, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, even I know that, and I don't do electronics in that sense

The PCB is no more than a means of transport for the data, the flashrom or whatever storage it uses is always what counts, as it holds everything.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

By the way, I posted on the NOA Tech forums asking about this and they blocked the initial message, but not responses.. lol:

http://techforums.nintendo.com/message/39333#39333


----------



## loco365 (Jun 21, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> By the way, I posted on the NOA Tech forums asking about this and they blocked the initial message, but not responses.. lol:
> 
> http://techforums.nintendo.com/message/39333#39333


Can you .pdf or screencap the page? It's completely gone now.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go:


----------



## Searinox (Jun 21, 2011)

This is beyond stupid. On a normal forum what happens is that a mod will say the discussion is unappropriate and lock the topic, then at the very most remove any links in the message. This idiot mod just swept it under the carpet and left discussion open. Why? Just why?


----------



## loco365 (Jun 21, 2011)

Searinox said:
			
		

> This is beyond stupid. On a normal forum what happens is that a mod will say the discussion is unappropriate and lock the topic, then at the very most remove any links in the message. This idiot mod just swept it under the carpet and left discussion open. Why? Just why?


I know. The Support forums are complete BS. I can't even get any help that is decent. wtf.

Anyways... I have a question. How much are you selling the dud cards for? I might buy one, but it depends, seeing as I am nearly broke.

Edit: I lol'd at that screenshot. One person kinda knew what we were talking about but I don't see the post as illegal or harmful. It's just that someone got some rare card that somehow fell into an outsider's hands. I'd close it and be done with it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Humph lOoks like some new smuck took a bid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 hours remain...............


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

you get better help here for Nintendo stuff than the official forums

people here more mess with there stuff


----------



## Searinox (Jun 21, 2011)

People should have the right to discuss Nintendo's development methodologies and tools. Seriously wtf is wrong with that? It's like not being allowed to discuss what your government does.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 21, 2011)

Searinox said:
			
		

> People should have the right to discuss Nintendo's development methodologies and tools. Seriously wtf is wrong with that? It's like not being allowed to discuss what your government does.


As if no one does that these days.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nintendo and the government are alike in one aspect... 

Doing a shitty job covering shit up that they don't want the public to know about..


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 21, 2011)

This needs to be dumped like an ex


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

ishdeepsingh said:
			
		

> This needs to be dumped like an ex



buy it then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he doesnt have a flashcard to dump the data


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 21, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> ishdeepsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol $200???!! i bet someone witht hte right tools will buy it. would a kid buy it? nope. for $200, i dont think a random person will get it. Someone really interested who can dump games... lol it justa takes a $5 R4 to get the rarest thing i have ever seen out


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

ishdeepsingh said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what if Nintendo buy it to destroy it again


----------



## paul1991returns (Jun 21, 2011)

I would like to say that 200USD is "chump change" when it comes to development stuff. 

I mean to say that just because the price is at 200 does not mean that somebody special will get it. 

An RVT-H wii dev unit sells for around 1,500 - 2,000USD.
An rvt-r sells for 500-1000, depending.
An unreleased gamecube games on an NR disc was recently offered for sale at 275USD.

$200? meh.


(Not trying to sound like a dick.) 
TBH, I can't afford any of the item listed above. I'm just putting the current price in perspective.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

2 hours remain! 

Tensions and bids rise as the auction comes to a close...

Hope the right person buys it...


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 21, 2011)

paul1991returns said:
			
		

> I would like to say that 200USD is "chump change" when it comes to development stuff.
> 
> I mean to say that just because the price is at 200 does not mean that somebody special will get it.
> 
> ...


Well $200 for something that I wont really find too useful. I can dump it, but im 13. (lol i know pretty young but im good with computers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so do you think im allowed to get this if i tell my parents " its rare and worth it"? not gunna happen. ill leave it for the ppl with jobs.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 21, 2011)

ishdeepsingh said:
			
		

> paul1991returns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't exactly call being able to dump a ds rom "good with computers".  All you have to do is run an app on your DS.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> ishdeepsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



setting up the wifi can be quite awkward and being able to stop it getting a part dump, this happens alot where some data is missing


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 21, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> ishdeepsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No im not saying that Because i can dump it im good with computers. im just saying in general im pretty advanced in computers. Like I can spoof emails in telnet, make programs in basic, or for beginners, batch, etc. Im just saying im really good with computers for the average 13 year old.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not everything is done through wi-fi.  Rudolph's first nds backup tool releases were done straight from the flash card to the mini-sd card.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 22, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but you need a slot 2 card for that


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

40 minutes!!!


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 22, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> 40 minutes!!!


so exiting...


----------



## rad140 (Jun 22, 2011)

25min left. 
Here's hoping someone who can actually get some use out of it (*cough* dump the contents *cough*) will win it.

I don't have that kind of money lying in my PayPal, sorry guys.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> ishdeepsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So?
There are slot-2 flashcarts still being produced, namely the EZ-Flash IV.
And tt's only about 25 bucks.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

I sent the seller a message asking him to ask who ever wins if they will dump it. Not expecting a response or the affirmative on that one. Worth a shot.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> I sent the seller a message asking him to ask who ever wins if they will dump it. Not expecting a response or the affirmative on that one. Worth a shot.



I can ask the winner if you would like, I'm the one selling the cart.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL sorry forgot it was you that was selling it, thank you, thank you!!! 

Please update us on his/her response.


----------



## titen96 (Jun 22, 2011)

15 minutes


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if they know certain things...and they are a greedy bastard..they will not dump it..because that will highly dwindle the value of the cart if they plan on re-selling it...

this same discussion is why Bio Force A- *fuck it. check page 8* XP

in short...if they are a true collector..they actually might refuse to dump it


----------



## Clookster (Jun 22, 2011)

10 minutes.

I hoped for $500. Maybe Nintendo would like to get it back in the last minute??


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

well we'll know if nintenod gets it if the address is theirs right? Maybe not their may be a proxy to take the bait.


----------



## Clookster (Jun 22, 2011)

Reggie Fils-Aime just made an eBay account tonight. They're not that fast with online stuff, you know?


----------



## titen96 (Jun 22, 2011)

5 minutes! i'm starting to get nervous


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

Clookster said:
			
		

> Reggie Fils-Aime just made an eBay account tonight. They're not that fast with online stuff, you know?



lol, less than 5 minutes to go, I love seeing the sharks fight for the bait, the best is the sniper who snatches it at the last 
second, one and only way to ebay auction. I myself caught a gba afterburner at the last second earlier today.
That adrenaline rush is also why ebay is so popular, imo.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Clookster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah, for sure.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




especially rare one of a kind find shit like this....


----------



## titen96 (Jun 22, 2011)

1 minute
somebody made a new bid!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

LESS THAN 30 SEC TO GO!!!

sold: for $330 DOLLARS!


----------



## Clookster (Jun 22, 2011)

330 $$$$


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

$330 guys.


----------



## rad140 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sold for $330 to e***n.


----------



## titen96 (Jun 22, 2011)

i wonder who got it


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

rad140 said:
			
		

> Sold for $330 to e***n.



the guy who won it has bought from me before on a Zelda Spirit Tracks NFR cart.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> $330 guys.



quick please ask him/her what they plan to do/will they dump???


----------



## Clookster (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> $330 guys.



Congrats! Could be more, but that's not bad. That's 230 Euros, just as much as a 3DS costs in Central Europe.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

slick fucker...XD

another one snipes the dust.


----------



## rad140 (Jun 22, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> slick fucker...XD
> 
> another one snipes the dust.



I know, I've had it to.
Best thing to do is to set a limit and set it as your max bet.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

Alright guys, I just wanted to thank GBAtemp for the publicity we gained from the topic as well as showing me this great site.

I wanted to announce that I would like to start a thread somewhere on the boards to keep you all updated on these carts in the future to get further input from everyone.


PS: I also asked what his intentions are with the cart that sold.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

I snapped a pic literally at the last second. This is how its done, auction sniping that is.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Alright guys, I just wanted to thank GBAtemp for the publicity we gained from the topic as well as showing me this great site.
> 
> I wanted to announce that I would like to start a thread somewhere on the boards to keep you all updated on these carts in the future to get further input from everyone.
> 
> ...



Excellent welcome to the temp, don't be a stranger. A thread would be awesome, would help your business and excite us nerds lol.

p.s. What was the guys response? Still waiting?


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, he hasn't said anything as of yet.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, so he has no intentions of dumping the cart:

"From now I am not interested in dumping it online. Please do also not! (sorry for my bad english) kiNd regarDS Arno"


So, it's going to be up to us to get others to work. I should be getting a flash cart in here soon and if I can get another to work, I will post my results in another thread.


----------



## someperson_12345 (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww was the $330 really worth it? This will never see the light of day now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems The Reginnator has kicked our asses and taken our names


----------



## titen96 (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what he will do with it.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

that sucks what a HORDER! that buyer is

edit: yeah what will he do with it?


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 22, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> that sucks what a HORDER! that buyer is
> 
> edit: yeah what will he do with it?



A. Resell it for $$ for somebody who DOES wanna dump it (asshole move, but expect it)
B.Dump it and take credit
C. Troll the entire hacking community and just hold onto it and collect dust


I say you should just dump it for your personal use, at LEAST since you most likely won't ever see it again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's such a valuable piece; it'd be a shame to lose it forever.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this, please dump it first! I'm sure us tempers can help you with that.


----------



## titen96 (Jun 22, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said he had no intntions of dumping it so B is not possble


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, as said, I don't have the ability to do so. :/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2011)

I can understand why the buyer doesn't want to dump it.
If it gets dumped, the cartridge wouldn't be considered _rare_ anymore. Anybody would be able to obtain it online. Considering he paid big bucks for it (to be part of his collection), I can understand why he doesn't want it available to the masses.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its okay.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 22, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIRDED! Great idea Schlupi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with this guy. Man... Like I said to you, I would have no issue helping you dump it (have flashcarts, DSes, Wifi, computers, etc.) and I am sure many of has have no issues helping you (plenty of trusted people here who will help you out).

Of course I understand if you decline our offers. You DID sell it to this guy, after all.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm supposed to have a flash cart coming in from someone in the EU.., but who knows.

I'm not so sure I have many other options at this time. However, it's still not paid for yet.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 22, 2011)

Doesn't matter if this isn't dumped.
Didn't we already establish that this wouldn't help the hacking community?


----------



## someperson_12345 (Jun 22, 2011)

The buyer is probably (definitely?) reading this thread, since nobody would win the auction without thoroughly researching the product AND the seller, which would lead them here.

That said, dumping it for personal use cannot really be stopped by the buyer. I think you should listen to his wishes and NOT release the dump.

After this whole thing has cleared up (in about a few months, the guy can't return the item and what not) you can think about release a dump (well if you want every buyer of your stuff on eBay to trust you, you would NOT)


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

someperson_12345 said:
			
		

> The buyer is probably (definitely?) reading this thread, since nobody would win the auction without thoroughly researching the product AND the seller, which would lead them here.
> 
> That said, dumping it for personal use cannot really be stopped by the buyer. I think you should listen to his wishes and NOT release the dump.
> 
> After this whole thing has cleared up (in about a few months, the guy can't return the item and what not) you can think about release a dump (well if you want every buyer of your stuff on eBay to trust you, you would NOT)



Welcoming PM's for help, lol.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 22, 2011)

someperson_12345 said:
			
		

> (well if you want every buyer of your stuff on eBay to trust you, you would NOT)


Except he didn't say all of those carts he is selling would stay undumped.
So even if they get dumped, why should you stop trusting him?


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

Now he's trying to pay half half and outside of eBay.. eh..


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Now he's trying to pay half half and outside of eBay.. eh..



say what, that's a no no, don't fall for it!!!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> someperson_12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, you're the one who bought/is selling it!?


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 22, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you read the thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is the one selling them; he ALSO has tons of other special cart goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent a PM, by the way.


EDIT: DO NOT FALL FOR IT!!! DO NOT let him pay half; he shouldn't have bidded so high if he wasn't planning to pay it; just report him for fake bidding if he doesn't pay... he is leterally trying to scam you. Paying outside of ebay is the first no no (Ebay seller protection is OUT THE WINDOW). Also, like I said, it's unethical for Ebay standards to bid and try to pay half... Please, don't fall for his crap.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 22, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no plans to read 16+ pages of info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just go to the NDS backup guide I guess.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

Fucking asshole motherfucker son of a bitch

Guess I was right that he was a horder.... 

I the seller should dump the cart before he sends it. 

At least Nintndyfan is interested in dumping it..

This guy just wants to. Horde it.

AND he doesn't want to pay for it???? 

REPORT HIM.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 22, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Fucking asshole.
> 
> Guess I was right that he was a horder....
> 
> ...



At this point, if the buyer isn't willing to pay in full, I would NOT even sell it to him.

The final price of a bid is SUPPOSED to be non-negotiable; you are in a binding agreement to pay said price after bidding.

I do Ebay all the time, and have had MANY people try this. You do not EVER accept this no patter what the situation is. It's just them trying to cheat you out of your money.


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It won't be a problem. I've been selling on eBay for 4 years and we've sold over over 50,000 games on ebay alone in that time on other accounts. If he doesn't do the deal the right way, I won't sell it to him. I'll just end up relisting it. I am sure he will pay. I've sold him a few other items and haven't had issues with those.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan, u should report the buyer, then dump it yourself or re-auction it.
Then we could have a pool!


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the support of this. I'll keep you updated. I will also answer any PM's in the morning. It's been a loooooong day.. hah.

I'll probably start up a thread this weekend for the continuation of any discussion on this. I don't want to flood this one too much and would like to be able to edit the first post on the page of course with updates.

Night all.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the support of this. I'll keep you updated. I will also answer any PM's in the morning. It's been a loooooong day.. hah.
> 
> I'll probably start up a thread this weekend for the continuation of any discussion on this. I don't want to flood this one too much and would like to be able to edit the first post on the page of course with updates.
> 
> Night all.



Good night, thanks for stopping by. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am wishing you the best.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the support of this. I'll keep you updated. I will also answer any PM's in the morning. It's been a loooooong day.. hah.
> 
> I'll probably start up a thread this weekend for the continuation of any discussion on this. I don't want to flood this one too much and would like to be able to edit the first post on the page of course with updates.
> 
> Night all.


Alrighty. I can imagine how long it was for you. I'll be waiting for your PM then.


----------



## paced98 (Jun 22, 2011)

too bad it was over awhile ago


----------



## Another World (Jun 22, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I can understand why the buyer doesn't want to dump it.
> If it gets dumped, the cartridge wouldn't be considered _rare_ anymore. Anybody would be able to obtain it online. Considering he paid big bucks for it (to be part of his collection), I can understand why he doesn't want it available to the masses.



the cart remains rare regardless of the availability of a ROM. if only a few of these exist and he dumps and releases it, after that only a few will continue to exist. dumping it *is the only way* to guarantee the software remains. the ROM will eventually corrupt and degrade over time. buy it, hold onto it, but make a private dump and make a few back-ups of it.

-another world


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 22, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im with you on that one.  Value doesnt decrease just because of a 'clone'.


----------



## djc151084 (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> If he doesn't do the deal the right way, I won't sell it to him. I'll just end up relisting it.



You can make an offer to accept the second highest bid through ebay if you get messd about by the first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




djc


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't believe this is going to remain undumped.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 22, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> I can't believe this is going to remain undumped.



lol well if the guy dont pay up it will be re-listed


then this starts all over again


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's the new thread I will be actively posting in for these carts in the future.

http://gbatemp.net/t298368-official-ninten...ug-carts-thread

I will also keep checking back here as well.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope that son of a bitch doesn't pay up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...or it will take him longer than NintendyFan getting his flashcart

that way NintendyFan can get this flashcart in the mail and dump it..THEN send it to the dick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





offtopic...holy crap - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Playstion-3-test-debug...991318800159326

a HACKER NEEDS TO GET THAT XD


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he will pay NintendyFan says he has done business with him before.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well what I mean is...hopefully it will take the guy longer to pay up than when NintendyFan gets his cart to dump it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





cause once NintndyFan sends the cart out to the schmo...it's gone forever...years from now the ROM will break down in that little shits dust filled collection and a piece of gaming history will be lost


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry too much about that. I have many options I am discussing with some experts in the field for recovery of these.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I haz a happy!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> NintendyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like...dumping the ROM?


----------



## NintendyFan (Jun 22, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See the new thread for the discussion of this: http://gbatemp.net/t298368-official-ninten...p;#entry3731585


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

NintendyFan said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh...I see...


----------



## eggsample (Jun 23, 2011)

ijdbiubiu said:
			
		

> Nintendo DS purchase Address:http://goo.gl/d2wrT


heh I don't expect that http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/Nintendo.html is selling Nintendo DS Debug Dev Unit Cart.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 26, 2011)

The mainstream gaming press likes your work, NintendyFan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=161789


----------



## dickfour (Jun 26, 2011)

Has any one figured out a possible use for this yet?


----------



## Seaking (Jun 26, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> The mainstream gaming press likes your work, NintendyFan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.gamesetwatch.com/2011/06/ds_and...ug_software.php


----------

